# Restoring a Ferrari Newport Tandem



## liftmys10 (Feb 22, 2006)

Any suggestions? Should i put shocks in the front? It has a few rust spots and im debating if i should paint the whole frame or keep it as is. Anyone know anything baout these tandems?
Ok here are some pictures of it..


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I know we need some pics.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Never heard of it.

Whats it look like?


----------



## liftmys10 (Feb 22, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> Whats it look like?


added some pictures... 2 rubber wheels, faded blue color, and 2 seats.


----------



## Rev. Gusto (Mar 3, 2004)

*That bike goes well*

with grandma's table cloth.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I dont know anything about you bike. I would just treat the rusty areas, oil the moving parts, replace old rubber, and ride it. Enjoy it. Tandem are lots of fun. CT


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

hah put a 170mm traveling fork on it and some mountain bike tires and hit the trails!! lol....
although....that would be kinda fun to try out someday


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd say put as little money into it as possible. 

Just my $.02...looks like it's in pretty good shape otherwise.


----------



## liftmys10 (Feb 22, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I'd say put as little money into it as possible.
> 
> Just my $.02...looks like it's in pretty good shape otherwise.


Yeah it will be low budget. I did end up buying good seats for it. I was thinking i can probably pick up a 2" or maybe 3" front suspension forks for cheap. Just dont know what to get that will work for this tandem.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

liftmys10 said:


> Yeah it will be low budget. I did end up buying good seats for it. I was thinking i can probably pick up a 2" or maybe 3" front suspension forks for cheap. Just dont know what to get that will work for this tandem.


You are wasting your time and $$ putting a suspension fork on there. Not that it would mess up the handling all that much via changing the head angle (although it wouldn't help it) as the fork would spend all its time at or near full compression because of the weight of the bike and riders. The fact that it only has a set of old cantilevers as stopping power is the biggest drawback to the bike. I am not sure if you have ever ridden a tandem but they get a real head of steam up on any type of downhill and need some serious braking power to keep them from running away. That bike is made to cruise on even, level ground at best and if you put some good tires on it and use it for that you will be fine.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Someone say Newports ?


----------



## liftmys10 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigwheel said:


> You are wasting your time and $$ putting a suspension fork on there. Not that it would mess up the handling all that much via changing the head angle (although it wouldn't help it) as the fork would spend all its time at or near full compression because of the weight of the bike and riders. The fact that it only has a set of old cantilevers as stopping power is the biggest drawback to the bike. I am not sure if you have ever ridden a tandem but they get a real head of steam up on any type of downhill and need some serious braking power to keep them from running away. That bike is made to cruise on even, level ground at best and if you put some good tires on it and use it for that you will be fine.


I wasn't going to use it for Mtn. trails. It's going to be used as a beach cruiser on the coast. I was thinking shocks with firm springs would make the ride more gentle. Im aiming for comfort, not to be used for mtn trails or as a mountain bike.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

liftmys10 said:


> I wasn't going to use it for Mtn. trails. It's going to be used as a beach cruiser on the coast. I was thinking shocks with firm springs would make the ride more gentle. Im aiming for comfort, not to be used for mtn trails or as a mountain bike.


MBA tested that bike back in '87 or '88--I've got the issue somewhere. It was an entry-level tandem in the $300 to $400 range. I would second what the others are saying and not put a lot of money into it. Perhaps try a pair of suspension seatposts or sprung saddles instead. A fork designed for the extra weight of a tandem will be very expensive, and will have to be custom set-up as on top of the initial fork cost.


----------

